# pygmy chameleons breeder/wanted



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

any pygmy cham breeders local or delivery, im looking for 3/4 female and 1 male, may be intrested in a full set up of these guys.thanks:mf_dribble:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

im on a mission me thinks lol :gasp:


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

Look up jungle bugs I think that's were I located mine there delivery isn't bad either......


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

hi,thanks:2thumb: is this neils site, cos if so theres none till march : (


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

I Havnt got a clue, but it shud say whether or not there in stock


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks,ive looked and allthough it appears there are males for sale when you add them to the bascket and go to check out is says theres none available :/ thanks anyway x


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

That's a bit weird, ill keep looking !!


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

cool thanks, I'm not having any luck at all , so any help would be great, do you have any pics of your pygmy set up?


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

:whistling2: still loooking:lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, Jungle Bugs is Neil . Try iwantone on here AKA Joanna. She breeds them and I got my two off her, don't know if she has any available but no harm in asking


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

I Havnt got my little three with me anymore, I would like to get some more but even tho they take up a small amount of space I don't think ill be able to swqueeze them in, try the living rainforest... Other than that hopefully someone on here will be able to help : )


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Still looking guys:whistling2:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

debiorme said:


> any pygmy cham breeders local or delivery, im looking for 3/4 female and 1 male, may be intrested in a full set up of these guys.thanks:mf_dribble:


Still looking:whistling2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Did you try my suggestion?


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> Did you try my suggestion?


thanks for ya help hun but ive tryed everyone, nobody has any at the minute : ( neil may have some march i think he said, i was hopeing someone may have a full set up of them they no longer wanted, or ill buy 3/5 females plus one male without the set up, ill just keep bumping my adds ,ya never know lol x


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump up :2thumb:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump, still looking


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

debiorme said:


> any pygmy cham breeders local or delivery, im looking for 3/4 female and 1 male, may be intrested in a full set up of these guys.thanks:mf_dribble:


:whistling2::whistling2: bump


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Yawnnnnn yawnnnnn :whistling2: still looking, anyone??


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

It took me months to find mine.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

vetdebbie said:


> It took me months to find mine.


Hi Hun, yeah I've been looking a while now lol, most people I've spoke to have got eggs cooking so fingers crossed ;-) x


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

bump up:whistling2:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump up:whistling2:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Yawnnnnning bump lol


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump up


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi. My dad has 6 bearded Pygmy chams, 5 females 1 male but only had them around a month so they have been jiggy yet lol but when and if he does will put it up in here


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

there are some for sale in the classified section


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...hameleons-brevicaudatus-various-jacksons.html


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...hameleons-brevicaudatus-various-jacksons.html


40 quid a piece? Jesus, mine were 25!


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

:gasp: they fetch £20-£25 most places lol,,everyone's got eggs cooking at the minute so ill hang on a while longer lol, ill keep bumping just incase anyone's got a full setup to sell though :mf_dribble: x


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking for 3-5 females only, local / delivery plz, £££ waiting


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

3-5 females wanted plz, local/ delivery b659ed (fuel covered), £££ waiting:mf_dribble:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Bumpppp


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

females 3-5 wanted:mf_dribble:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

:whistling2::whistling2: up


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump up


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Females wanted


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Still looking for 3-5 females anyone???? Local or delivery b659ed £££ money waiting.:whistling2:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Female Pygmy chameleons wanted, 3-5 plz. Local/delivery £££ waiting


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

debiorme said:


> Looking for 3-5 females only, local / delivery plz, £££ waiting


Bumppp:whistling2:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

:whistling2::whistling2: up


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Bumpppp


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

3-5 females wanted:whistling2:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

females wanted 3-5 anyone selling?:whistling2:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

females wanted


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

I just recieved a link from jungle bugs they are taking orders for the middle of march????? 


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, thanks Hun, I've spoke to Neil & I should be having some in march ))) :mf_dribble: . Thanks x


----------

